# Milking a wild goat



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Well, most of you know I lost my mind and brought home three more goats, wild ones. The oldest doe, Honey, is in milk, so of course I couldn't let that go to waste, now could I?

So I thought I'd tell you about my first day milking her.

Early morning, drag myself out of bed and mosey on down to the pens. Using some of my brain power, the three new does are in a dog kennel within the largest pen to promote ease of capture. I get hold of Honey and drag her out of the kennel, out of the pen, and to the milk stand. I drag her up a ramp and get her head through the gate and give her some grain.

Time to milk! I clean her udder and get to work. Being an older doe who's had two sets of triplets, her teats are large and not the prettiest, but they work. Takes me a little while to get the hang of it again, as I haven't milked since May.

After much kicking and fussing, I think I am doing good. Then the latch holding the head gates breaks, and Honey makes a break for it. Thankfully, I brought home one of her doelings too, and she's screaming her head off in the kennel. So its not too hard to convince Honey to at least go back into the large pen.

I spent ten minutes trying to catch her before hubby comes out to see what's going on. I ask him to help me catch her, to which he whines, "I'll be late for work!" We catch her within ten minutes and off he goes.

I drag her BACK to the milkstand and tie the headgate closed. I milk her until I get no more and let her loose from the headgate, holding tight to the lead. Things seem to go okay as I half drag, half lead her back to the pen. Then she decides to go crazy and nearly breaks my wrist as she gets loose again!

Sigh.

I chase her back into the pen and look at the prospect of getting her back into the kennel. Maybe holding her baby will convince her to come back. As I open the kennel the other doe, Rudy, makes a break for it! Joy. I pick up the doeling, Sugar, and try to convince Honey to come into the kennel. Doesn't work. I go to put Sugar back and the little bugger squeezes loose and runs to her mother.

Joy.

After much chasing around, I finally bring in some boards and board up an area, and after a bit of work, I catch hold of Honey's lead. I've got her! I drag her into the kennel and TIE her to the back of it, leaving the gate open so that perhaps Sugar will go back in. She doesn't.

I eventually catch Sugar and place her in with Honey. She seems happy to crawl underneath her mom and lay down. Now to catch Rudy. Rudy reminds me of Uno, so I get a bucket of feed.

Victory! 

I pick her up gently and place her in the kennel. I then CLOSE the door and untie Honey. I give them a bit more grain to show them I'm not a bad person, even after all that.

That evening, Rudy gets moved to the other pen with Hope, and I tie Honey to the back of the kennel to milk instead.

I learn.

Two days later, I am still sore.

 

I think everyone should milk a wild goat once in their lives. Good for your health and whatnot.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH my. It sounds like you have not done a t lately. You should really try to do more. :ROFL: 

Wow I do not know how you all do it. I had a doe that one side was really engorged and I wanted to milk her out a bit to give her some comfort. I was kicked in the head, butted, bit and I went in the house and the DH asked what the h*** I did out there, "you are a mess".

If only he could understand. :scratch: 

Hey did get her milked out and more comfortable.

I just wish they would understand that we know what is best for them so they should just let us do it without a fight :leap: :slapfloor:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Well I have to admit she was MUCH better behaved today! Granted, she was tied and strapped to the side of the fence, but there was much less kicking and fussing.

And I guess I should be grateful she doesn't reach around and rip out some of my hair like Hope used to do. :roll: 

Both Honey and Rudy will come eat out of my hand now, I go out a few times a day with a bit of corn to make friends with them, so at least we're getting somewhere. Little Sugar is still very shy, and probably will be until I can separate her from momma.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:ROFL: :GAAH: :ROFL:


----------



## Potemkyn (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh - that's funny! I thought milking Ella was a chore, and she was a tame goat -- just didn't like men.

:? 

Mike


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: 

Sorry, not right to get a laugh at the expense of anothers "bad day"...... :slapfloor: I can't help it though!! Been there and done that!


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow -- you should open a training school on goat handling! Sounds like you got the job done though!

Hopefully they'll all settle into their new home and cooperate a bit more. Can't wait til my first try at milking! I always enjoy a good rodeo.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd pay money (if I had any) to see a video of that. :ROFL:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow you have more patience then I do. 
I dont buy wild goats, I have no patience for that. And if I did end up with a goat who couldn't be 'broke' to the milk stand, she'd be leaving pretty quick. Goodluck!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks all!

Yes, I have a ton of patience. With animals anyways . . . :wink: 

When I brought home Hope and Uno they were wild too, and now they're my best buddies. So I was a lot more confident about bringing these guys home. I just spend lots of time going out and bringing them goodies. Because you know the way to a goat's heart is its tummy.

I am seeing progress . . . or perhaps its my imagination. At least Rudy bleats at me when I come out and will come to sniff my fingers. Both her and Honey will eat from my hand, though I really need to separate Sugar from her momma. Soon I hope. 

No more wild goats, though! :greengrin:


----------

